# pics from around the ranch -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Grace - due end of September










Tumbles my new nubian -










Nova










Tux #2










Malibu










Snow










Abba










Blue


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very cute, healthy goaties! They are too precious!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWWWWWWWWWWW.............. just look at all those Buckskins. And more to come. It brings a happy tear to my eye ::sniffles:: :ROFL: And he kitty is just adorable :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi - you are a BRAT


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are so cute!!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Tux#2 looks exactly like my favorite cat "Blackie" except he had more of a milk mustache! :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They all look so content!! My goodness has Nova grown! Looked like a pretty day to take pics too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute....Awww.....  :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh... you know you love me :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dotn remember you getting Snow -- what a pretty goat. Nova certainly is growing. 

oo smelly bucks trying to get you to give them attention


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had snow for just over a year - she was bred by Joe Dirt, and had a single doeling back in February named Hemi. She came from the same breeder as Joe Dirt. I really like snow's build but her udder needs improvement. I am hoping to breed her to abba next year and keep a doeling.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Very pretty goaties!!!


----------



## Janne (Aug 17, 2009)

What beautiful goats! Tumbles was my favorite, though. I love the spots!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

They are all so cute! Though the kitten takes the cake! Typical cat stealing the spot light lols


----------

